# Alsa & intel8x0 problem [solved]

## Obscure

Hello

Yet another trouble but can't find solution looking at other 3d's

I choose to use kernel alsa modules with kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r5

Find this howto, followed, tried both modules and builtin but no sound comes out

Amarok i.e. says "xine was unable to initialize any audio driver"

```

loki ~ # lspci | grep audio

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

```

loki linux # grep SOUND .config

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

loki linux # grep SND .config

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

```

I also tried all possibilities:

SOUND=m and SND=m

SOUND=y and SND=m

SOUND=y and SND=y

```

loki linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                50512  0

snd_seq_device         11916  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            43296  0

snd_mixer_oss          19584  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           36124  0

snd_ac97_codec         95648  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                75908  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              24964  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         13704  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

radeon                116384  2

drm                    80148  3 radeon

ac97_bus                6528  1 snd_ac97_codec

i2c_i801               12432  0

intel_agp              27412  1

agpgart                36040  2 drm,intel_agp

```

Zero after snd_intel8x0 means not used by a device? could be the problem?

Just a difference: compiling all as built-in I recive

```

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with AD1980 at irq 21
```

Alsaconf works, configure the card, write the stuff and exit correctly! Still no sound

```

AC'97 0 analog subsections not ready

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 52099 usecs

intel8x0: measured clock 211 rejected

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

```

----------

## mirojira

If you want to have installed alsa modules in kernel  try to follow http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compile_Kernel_with_ALSA

----------

## PaulBredbury

Every soundcard has its own quirks. So, Google on the model name/number of your soundcard/laptop. Find someone who has it running OK, with a known kernel version. Use that kernel version.

----------

## Obscure

 *mirojira wrote:*   

> If you want to have installed alsa modules in kernel  try to follow http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compile_Kernel_with_ALSA

 

I followed this article too. All seems to be the same as requested!!

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> Every soundcard has its own quirks. So, Google on the model name/number of your soundcard/laptop. Find someone who has it running OK, with a known kernel version. Use that kernel version.

 

I googled a lot but every user had a different solution! Tried all this solutions....

Also I have an Asus P4PE, little old desktop mb so all 3ds are quite old...

Does alsa is broken with 2.6.22??

A lot of people with intel8x0 reports all is ok but have no sound

----------

## Dagger

I know it's too simple to be true, but have you tried set up the mixer? I had quite a few of these cards with default volume set up to 0.

I'm using Alsa drivers with 2.6.22 on 4 PCs with Intel 8x0 cards without problems, so I don't think it's broken in 2.6.22

----------

## Obscure

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> I know it's too simple to be true, but have you tried set up the mixer? I had quite a few of these cards with default volume set up to 0.
> 
> 

 

Yes alasmixer is unmuted!

Still no sound!

----------

## windzor

The rev 02 of this card should be possible to get working with SCM version of ALSA. Currently i'm using rev 03 and it it's supported by ALSA atm last i checked (1 week ago) try to seach abit around for that...

----------

## NightMonkey

See this bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=189155, which I just added my fix to. I fixed my problems with hda_intel by adding this to /etc/make.conf:

```
ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"
```

Then, I rebuilt alsa-lib, and restarted alsasound with /etc/init.d/alsasound. You might need to restart any apps that were trying to use alsa, too, but didn't test that.

This applies to media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14a-r1, which introduced ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS. It was undefined in my Portage system profile.

I used this old forum post to start my troubleshooting: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-578662-highlight-alsapcmplugins.html

Cheers!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Obscure

Tried ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS but still no change!

Now I recompiled the kernel and I'm using alsa-driver but no sound anymore!

I have sound while I'm listening YouTube's video! Is it a strange thing!! Could tell something?

Mplayer and Amarok continue to say -> No device to play sound

 :Question:   :Question: 

```

loki alsa # cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.14 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux loki 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Thu Aug 30 16:01:43 CEST 2007 i686

Config options: 0

Installed drivers:

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config:

Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with AD1980 at irq 21

Audio devices:

0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

7: system timer

Mixers:

0: Analog Devices AD1980

```

----------

## Obscure

Solved!

The problem was also the apps I used to test... xine-lib was compiled without alsa use flag

----------

